
A programming language to make concurrent programs easy to write - pombo
https://alan-lang.org/why_alan.html
======
tlack
This language has some interesting properties. Here's a code example featuring
a user-defined event that triggers a handler. This kind of callback-oriented
indirect application at the language level would be nice for async programs.

    
    
      from @std/app import start, print, exit
      event loop: int64
      on loop fn looper(val: int64) {
        print(val)
        if val >= 10 {
          emit exit 0
        } else {
          emit loop val + 1
        }
      }
      on start {
        emit loop 0
      }

------
pombo
A friend and I created a programming language that looks like Typescript and
makes distributed programs shorter and easier to reason about. Alan's compiler
and runtime exploits opportunities for parallelization across the computing
resources available without being told to do so.

